# Rückenprobleme beim Fahren mit Trinkrucksack



## M_on_Centurion (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo die Damen (und mitlesende Herren),

ich habe leider folgendes Problem  :
Wenn ich mit meinen Rucksack (Deuter Race) ohne Trinkblase (2l) unterwegs bin, passt alles. Aber sobald ich die Blase auch nur halb gefüllt mit habe, bekomme ich über die Fahrt hin Verspannungen im oberen Rückenbereich und ich habe das Gefühl, als ob ich schlechter Luft bekommen würde.
Je weiter sie leergetrunken ist, desto weniger machen sich irgendwelche Probleme bemerkbar.
Ich habe mich damals für den Race entschieden, da er mit Abstand der leichteste und schön klein war.
Ich habe auch schon probiert, den Rucksack so zu tragen, wie ich es vom Wandern her kenne, aber das funktioniert so nicht, da der Hüftgurt eher ein Tailliengurt ist und ich das Gewicht somit nicht auf dem Hüftknochen aufnehmen kann.

Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps für mich, was ich falsch machen könnte oder was ich mal ausprobieren könnte?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juni 2011)

Brustgurt zu eng?
Gelegenheit, einen anderen Rucksack zu probieren?

Ich muss feststellen, je braver ich im Fitnessstudio meine Rücken"übungen" mache, umso weniger Nacken/Rückenschmerzen habe ich beim Radeln. Ich trage immer Rucksack mit mind. 1 Liter drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (1. Juli 2011)

Als ich das erste mal mit einem 2 l gefüllten Trinkrucksack unterwegs war, war es auch unangenehm, da es eine ungewohnte Belastung dar stellte.

Mittlerweile macht es mir nichts mehr aus mit einer vollen Trinkblase zu fahren, da sie eh unterwegs leichter wird sinkt auch die Belastung


----------



## lieblingsschaf (1. Juli 2011)

Moin

Bekannte hatte das Problem in ähnlicher Art: Ohne Rucksack alles gut, mit Rucksack Schmerzen. Wir haben dann mal ihre Sitzeposition korrigiert und schon waren die Schmerzen weg.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2011)

Hast du den Rucksack evtl zu weit nach oben gezurrt? Weil du ja schon sagtest, dass es nicht geht, die Hauptlast mit der Hüfte aufzunehmen. Genau so sollte es aber sein!
Mit der Trinkblase, also zusätzlichem Gewicht, liegt ja dann noch mehr Last oben auf dem Rücken. Das ist nicht gut. Vor allem nicht, wenn der Rücken eh schon nicht gut trainiert ist, wie das bei vielen Bikern (mich eingeschlossen) leider der Fall ist.

Evtl passt auch die Passform von dem Rucksack einfach nicht zu deinem Rücken. Ich komme mit Deuter Rucksäcken z.B. nicht besonders gut klar. Ausgenommen der Transalpin. Meistens merke ich schon nach kurzem Probieren im Geschäft, dass das nicht richtig sitzt. 

Was ich besonders bei "schweren" Rucksäcken wichtig finde: die Gurte oben an den Trägern, mit denen man den Rucksack oben näher zum Rücken ranziehen kann, und schöne breite Hüftgurte. Außerdem darf der Rucksack bei mir nicht zu kurz sein (dann liegt er eben zu weit oben auf) aber auch nicht zu lang (dann stört er weil er am Hintern baumelt). Bei mir funktioniert das ganz gut mit dem Evoc Freeride in Größe S. Beim Uphill mache ich die Gurten an den Schulterträgern auf und mache die Träger selbst auch länger, so dass er nach hinten "absteht" und so die Last komplett unten auf der Hüfte liegt, beim Downhill ziehe ich ihn so nah wie möglich an den Rücken ran, so dass nix baumelt oder rutscht.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (2. Juli 2011)

@Frau Rauscher
Brustgurt passt. Einen anderen Rucksack zum Biken habe ich nicht, nur einen zum Wandern. Der ist aber leider zu groß zum testen.

@Honigblume
kann natürlich sein, dass es auch von der ungewohnten Belastung mit her kommt oder es zumindest begünstigt. Ich nutze den Rucksack zwar jeden Tag, habe aber meist nur Wechselklamotten drin.

@Schaf
was habt ihr denn ändern müssen?

@scylla
ja, ich habe den Rucksack recht weit oben, ich hatte ihn auch schon weiter unten, hat aber keine Besserung gebracht.
Bis zur Hüfte runter würde ich den Gurt schon bekommen, aber da sind dann auch die Träger fast komplett ausgezogen. Ich habe das bisher nicht genutzt, da es sich komisch anfühlt, aber ich werde das morgen  trotzdem mal ausrobieren. Vielleicht funktioniert es ja doch.  
Zu klein kann er eigentlich nicht sein, da ich mit meinen 1,60 ja auch nicht gerade eine Riesin bin und dementsprechend auch der Rücken selber recht kurz ist.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (2. Juli 2011)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> @Schaf
> was habt ihr denn ändern müssen?



Wir hatten den Sattel nach vorne geschoben und dann waren die Schmerzen weg.
Laß einfach mal jemanden Deine Sattelposition beurteilen, wenn Du drauf sitzt.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## M_on_Centurion (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich war jetzt nochmals mit dem Rucksack unterwegs und habe extra die ganzen 2l ausgenutzt. Ich habe den Tipp von scylla getestet und die Gurte ganz lang gelassen, damit sie bis zur Hüfte runter gehen. Ich kam mir zwar irgendwie wie so ein Checker-Kind vor  , aber es hat wirklich was gebracht. es war nicht mehr so schlimm wie letztes Mal und das sogar bei höherer Belastung. 
Als nächstes werde ich noch den Tipp vom Schaf ausprobieren und die Sattelposition verändern.


----------



## swe68 (10. Juli 2011)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> .....
> ja, ich habe den Rucksack recht weit oben, ich hatte ihn auch schon weiter unten, hat aber keine Besserung gebracht.
> Bis zur Hüfte runter würde ich den Gurt schon bekommen, aber da sind dann auch die Träger fast komplett ausgezogen. ....


und


M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> .
> Zu klein kann er eigentlich nicht sein, da ich mit meinen 1,60 ja auch nicht gerade eine Riesin bin und dementsprechend auch der Rücken selber recht kurz ist.



klingt für mich danach, dass die Passform des Rucksacks nicht optimal ist - es erinnert mich an mein Problem mit Deuter.
Ich habe einen relativ kurzen Oberkörper bei 1,69 und komme mit Deuter nicht klar, weil die Rucksäcke beim Fahren immer zu weit oben hängen.

Der beste Rucksack bisher war der Salewa Racer 12, den ich leider umgebracht habe  (und jetzt bekomme ich ihn nur noch sehr teuer), gute Erfahrung mache ich jetzt auch mit dem Arcteryx Aerios, allerdings musste ich hier den Hüftgurt durch den vom Salewa austauschen, weil er zu schmal und dann auch noch aus Stretchmaterial ist.


----------

